# What if your rescued pigeon cannot fly



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello all,

I rescued a pigeon who had been hit by a truck. Our vet doesn't handle birds so I contacted a wildlife rehabilitator and searched the internet for information. The pigeon is doing very well, stretching it's wings etc. but the injured one doesn't seem much better. It is going on two weeks now. If it doesn't fly we have decided to adopt it but want to have interaction without it being so frightened. We haven't handled it very much because we want to set it free if it's ability to fly does return. Any help appreciated.

tbird


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi tbird57,




Oye...

Everything depends on determining the details of the injurys, the overall condition and health of the Birs aside from injurys, and in addressing those various things deferentially.

If a Wing is broken, any of various somewhat differing addresses will be done to help that Wing to heal, depending on what bone is broken, how it is broken, and so on...in order for that bone to be 'set' correctly, if it needs to be set at all.


Similarly, if the injured Bird is also ill, and many who get hit or caught by preditors, are ill to begin with.


So, overall, it is hard to make much for generalitys, aside from - 


What are you feeding him?

Is he eating and drinking well?

How are the poops looking color wise, number wise in 24 hours, and consistancy wise?

How are you keeping him, and where are you keeping him?


What details can you supply about his injurys? One Wing is hurt? And? Can you compare by feeling with your finger tips, ythe bones of each Wing, to determine if one wing shows something different?

Are there/were there aby bones which being broken, had come out through the skin?

Are there any holes in the skin or blood or scabs now or smells comeiong from injury sites?

Is the Bird active and alert and interested in things, or in a corner facing away, and 'quiet' and withdrawn?


Two weeks would normally be the time a broken bone would have healed...if it was set right or was self setting...


Till next...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for helping this pigeon.  It sounds like you're doing a great job with him so far. It may take awhile for him to be able to fly again, if he is ever able to. I have Mr. Nelson, a pij I picked up from the humane society, who had a lot of thick scar tissue on his wing from being shot with a pellet gun.  He couldn't fly and got around very well for a long time walking and hopping. After more than a year passed, one day I came into the aviary and there was Mr. Nelson, perched up high. Since then he has been flying around the aviary like a pro.  

Your pigeon sounds like he will be around with you for awhile. I would go ahead and talk to him a lot, handle him a bit if he's comfortable with it, and let him really get to know you. Chances are, he will be with you for awhile, if not forever. They certainly have a way of sneaking into our lives. Many pigeons that are rescued by people often get attached to the people (and us to them!) and are perfectly happy living their life out as a "house" pigeon. There are many bird diapers available that are inexpensive and easy to use (you can search on here for some great ones that members use, make, or recommend.) Pigeons are like many companion birds such as parrots, where they happily bond to a person rather than a feathered companion. Often this is when they are youngsters and found, but many older pigeons have decided they like life indoors after years on the street. Some of these pigeons do well with a mate of their own kind later on, and some just would rather be with their "person" or people. 

As long as he has plenty of room to flap and stretch his wings (which it sounds like he does), healthy food and exercise and encouragement, he should continue to well and as you go along, you can see what kind of pigeon he is and who he'll become.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How to interact? Well, read this:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a former racing homing pigeon who cannot fly. He was hit by a car and his right wing was partially amputated. He lives with me and three cats in a one bdrm apt. and rules us all!

I am his mate and he will go from mate mode to daddy mode with some regularity. I have a nest basket and a wooden dummy egg for him to sit on. I also give him shredded paper that he uses, along with some feathers, for his nest. He will be with me for life.

His story is in the STORY section, if you wish to read more.

He changed my life! Any of our members will say the same...once your heart has been stolen by a pigeon, you will NEVER be the same!  

HUGS

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thanks Everyone*

For the links and help. 

Phil- he is in good shape- alert and interested. He still rests some but his leg is so much better. No blood, no other injuries. I am feeding him wild bird food mixed with chicken scratch and extra goodies. He gets in the sun an hour a day- he is timid about coming out of his box outside but he will get out inside and investigate. We have two bowls of water in his box. He is in a dog box big enough that he can stretch his wings completely out. We have covered the floor with newspaper and I am thinking about putting an upside down low cardboard box to see if he wants to roost. The wildlife rehabilitator said she felt that the bone that was broken was the one behind the shoulder bone and cage rest was what she used for that. 

And thanks for the stories and support! 

tbird


----------

